# Furness Karumba



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

This ones for you Tonga.
What do you know about the "Furness Karumba"? I came across a photo of her the other day. I can only assume that she is on charter to Furness as she has their Trident on the funnel.
Regards
Leo (Thumb)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Furness Kurumba is owned by Japanese owner Biko Kisen and long-term chartered to Furness Withy Australia. FWA also have four other handymax bulkers on T/C, details can be found here:

http://www.furnesswithy.co.uk/Australia.html

FWA is a subsidiary of London and Melbourne based Furness Withy (Chartering) Ltd., which is itself a company controlled by the German food to banking empire of R.A. Oetker.

Phil


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Phil, nice one. (Thumb)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Thamesphil said:


> Furness Kurumba is owned by Japanese owner Biko Kisen and long-term chartered to Furness Withy Australia. FWA also have four other handymax bulkers on T/C, details can be found here:
> 
> http://www.furnesswithy.co.uk/Australia.html
> 
> ...


Good morning Phil.
Many thanks for the quick response. I didn't even know there was a FWA. Just goes to show what happens when you're out of the industry. Tonga is the lucky one' He's still in it
Regards
Leo (Thumb)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

leo hannan said:


> Good morning Phil.
> Many thanks for the quick response. I didn't even know there was a FWA. Just goes to show what happens when you're out of the industry. Tonga is the lucky one' He's still in it
> Regards
> Leo (Thumb)



No problem Leo ........I'm also lucky enough to be still in it, in a similar environment to Tonga. Though judging by his profile he's been doing it longer than I have.

Phil


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Phil,

I'm not sure, but maybe on the 7th December we will find out (*))


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Phil,
> 
> I'm not sure, but maybe on the 7th December we will find out (*))


Tonga,

You've got me thinking now(?HUH) 

Phil


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Phil,
> 
> I'm not sure, but maybe on the 7th December we will find out (*))


What's happening on the 7th Dec Tonga, do you know something we don't?
Regards
Leo (Thumb)


----------

